# StillGlamorus - Delay in receiving Cosmetics with no customer service



## qnsqal97 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am pretty new at Specktra, I am a huge fan of those makeup gurus who showcase their makeup skills and at times have their own cosmetics line.  I recently saw a couple of videos on StillGlamorus, I think her name is Kasey.  I wanted to use her products...and of course, she had a cosmetics line.  I immediately placed an order and paid through PayPal.  The order was placed on 1/24/2013 and on her website its says "5-10 business days" before it ships and it a tracking number will be provided.  On 2/7/13, I checked her website for an update it said "shipped."  I have written two emails to her asking her for a status and notifying the company that I have not received the products, to date and have received no tracking number.  I tried called her phone number listed on the website and it says no messages can be received because "the mailbox is FULL and cannot accept new messages" now I don't know this person, but I do know that this is not the way to run a business.  I am not happy at all with this lack of customer service.  I would understand, if she was to write and explain why there is a delay in shipment, but to get no response, is quite upsetting. 

  	Has anyone ordered from StillGlamorus before?  Have you received a delay in receiving your products and no explanation for it? 

  	I think the most annoying part, is that her website does not show any real ways of getting in contact with her or someone that handles this sort of complaint.  I understand if this is a new company and she has limitations on getting her orders shipped out on schedule, but let your customers know. 

  	I don't know what will happen with this order, somehow I don't think she will ever respond and basically I won't see my money back or my products.  Please be careful when ordering from these sort of companies.  I will post with any updates, if I hear back from StillGlamorus.

  	I probably will not order from this company again and it is upsetting, I was really looking forward to using her products.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 19, 2013)

Never heard of StillGlamorus. *does a search*  Along with the website, she has a Twitter account and a Facebook page. Maybe you should take to those? Seems to me that some larger companies are more responsive to tweets or Facebook posts than emails; this may be no different.  https://twitter.com/stillGLAMORUS https://www.facebook.com/StillGlam  In any case, you should definitely try your luck with at least one.  Personally, I'd go with Facebook. Explain your situation, as you've done here. Then say that this sort of shoddy service (and it really is shoddy) will drive potential customers away, and that it should be sorted out. *nods*  Hope this helps!


----------



## RHDominguez (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow! I just ordered from her 4 days ago. If you have not yet rec'd your product, I would open a case with Paypal. I also noticed a posting on her FB by another upset customer in Jan 2013 about not having rec'd their order either. I sent her an email asking about shipment info re: my order to her customer service email address but she has not responded. Keep us posted. This is not good customer service at all!!!  If I don't hear from her soon, I'm also going to notify Paypal.


----------



## qnsqal97 (Feb 22, 2013)

Shellygrrl -- Thank you for posting SG facebook and twitter account info - I didn't even think to look there.  I agree with you, shoddy service will drive potential customers.

  	As an update, right after I posted on Specktra, I received my order!!  It was almost a 3.5 weeks delay.  I guess what really was worrying me without a tracking number, no updates, no email and definitely no customer service because her mailbox is full of messages.  I didn't get a response back.  I received the package, I have ordered 1 lipgloss (which I wear everyday since I received it!), two eyeshadows (nice product), and a lip and eye primer along with a blush, she sent me the wrong one, but I will use it anyway.  The Lip and eye primer and blush are sample size, if you ask me.  She did include a 10% discount code for the next order.

  	RHDominguez, on the website, it says 5-10 business days, but in my experience it was longer.  I would have appreciated an email to explain the delay, but I didn't receive one.

  	Thank you both for the suggestions.  I guess if I do decide to place an future order, I will have to wait for it, longer than normal or what is stated on her website.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 22, 2013)

Even though you got your items (yay!), I still think you should tell them about your experience.


----------



## bernicea1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I ordered from Stillglamorus cosmetics before the 4th of July. In her website the eyeshadow I wanted showed in stock. I ordered a lipstick and sugar cookie and received only the lipstick. On the package it said  sugar cookie was out of stock and will ship ASAP . I texted the number she provides on her website and let her know we are in the military and will be moving to Japan and asked to refund my money back or send me an eyeshadow similar to sugar cookie (This was one month after) she responded saying she would ship sugar cookie and I sent her my order number. It is now November and have tried to get a hold of her and still she has not refunded or shipped me what I paid for. Worst company ever and I will never do business with her again. I will also let all my friends now not to order from her, I'm sure she wouldn't like it if a company ripped her off the way she ripped us off.


----------



## almjn1221 (Jan 15, 2014)

[/LIS I purchased from her after watching her YouTube videos and following her on instagram, my purchase was made on Dec.4 and still have not received my items, I sent her several emails, texts she did respond once to a text and told me it was shipped that was 2 weeks ago. This girl is awful, she spends all her time posting pictures (selfies) of herself on instagram and all her followers kiss her but and constantly tel her how beautiful she is,, it's pathetic, and when I would make a comment about where is my order she deletes the comments, also have seem severs others comment about orders.  Seems to me she doesn't care about her customers,  if she paid more attention to her business and less time on herself maybe she would not have these problems. . I I NO LONGER FOLLOW HER and J probably lost  my money!!! She is pathetic, nice way to run a business


----------



## almjn1221 (Jan 15, 2014)

She makes people believe she is this sweet little thing but she's not she is a horrible person for taking people's money like that. I am also a mom of 4 and definitely cant afford to loose money like that.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 15, 2014)

As I said to the OP, _complain_. Post on her Facebook, send a tweet. Let her know that her CS is crap, that you lost money, that you will no longer do business with them. And yes, tell others, too.


----------



## S7rawberry (Feb 24, 2014)

Any constructive complaints/feedback on service is promptly removed from her Facebook and Youtube videos. Terrible way to go about business


----------

